# Seelenheilung durch Erdung?



## marcely0 (2. April 2016)

Halli Hallo,

ich wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thread also schreib ich hier.


Ich habe gerade eben ein Video gesehen indem beschrieben wurde, dass wenn man mit der Erde in Kontakt tritt somit der Körper sich schneller regeneriert und die Gedanken sollen leichter werden etc. 

Nun habe ich zufällig eine Matte zum Erden bei mir und habe mal just for fun den Stecker in die Steckdos an die Matte angeschlossen Armband an und sitze nun seit 30 Minuten hier mit dem Gefühl dass ich einen viel klareren Kopf habe und meine Rückenschmerzen weg sind.

Es könnte der bekannte "Platzeboeffekt" sein oder vielleicht ist das was der komische Kerl im Video erzählt hat tatsächlich wahr 

Probiert es mal aus und kommentiert was ihr dabei feststellt


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2016)

Hättest du dich auch besser gefühlt, wenn du dich auf deine Matte gesetzt hättest ohne das Video zu schauen? Und ohne dass du diese Methode kennst?
Ich behaupte nein 
Es gibt so viele "Wundermethoden" und jedes Jahr kommen neue dazu. Schließlich will jeder damit Geld verdienen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2016)

Ich empfehle Dir die Lektüre dieser Seite, vielleicht hilft das Deinem Seelenheil:
ScienceBlogs auf Deutsch


----------



## Red-Hood (2. April 2016)

Esoterik? Sehr interessant. 

Funktioniert das auch auf dem Fahrrad?
Immer wenn ich mich für mindestens 45 Minuten aufs Rad setze und richtig Gas gebe, fühle ich mich danach viel besser. Probleme des Alltags belasten mich weniger und ich finde meinen Frieden.
Ob es an dem großen Luftdruck und der gewählten Bereifung liegt, dass ich mit der Erde noch viel direkter in Kontakt trete, weiß ich nicht.

Das ist nicht zufällig dein Kanal, oder?
Die Übersicht der Videos fand ich ziemlich verstörend.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2016)

Das ist garantiert ein Placeboeffekt. Versuch lieber ne russische Seelenheilung. Dazu brauchst du nur eine Flasche Vodka.


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. April 2016)

Der Typ hat einen Vollschuss... (meine Meinung)
Ich würde zwei Metallplatten nehmen und zwei Kabel in die Steckdose stecken... dann bekommt man auch Energie

Oder meine Methode: Trommel vor die Birne halten und draufhauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTFBUbnQuu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert ein Placeboeffekt. Versuch lieber ne russische Seelenheilung. Dazu brauchst du nur eine Flasche Vodka.


Für russische Seelenheilung reicht auch eine Runde CS GO.


----------



## marcely0 (2. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Für russische Seelenheilung reicht auch eine Runde CS GO.



Genau das habe ich gerade gehabt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Das ist wohl der selbe Blödsinn wie das mit dem Trommeln  oder dieses Klopfen auch PEP genannt. Durch Klopfen auf bestimmten Körperstellen wird man gesünder und die Schmerzen gehen davon  Das funktioniert aber nur, weil keiner sich traut Nein zu sagen wenn der Chef daneben steht mehr Zauberei ist nicht dahinter.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mich für mindestens 45 Minuten aufs Rad setze und richtig Gas gebe, fühle ich mich danach viel besser.



Du fühlst dich danach besser?
Wenn ich einen Bordstein hochgehe, bin ich schon außer Atem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2016)

Die Wege des Nervensystems sind unergründlich, weil zu komplex. Trommeln z.B. wirkt direkt auf ein archaisches Hörzentrum im Mittelohr auf Basis des Gleichgewichtssinns. Das war lange unbekannt, aber es bewirkt z.B., dass Menschen beim Trommeln anfangen zu tanzen oder warum Frauen tiefe Stimmen erotischer finden, als hohe. Es finden sich oft wissenschaftliche Erklärungen für alte überlieferte Techniken, der ganze neue Humbug mit Strom, Magnetismus etc. ist reine Geldabschneiderei von Schalatanen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. April 2016)

Unbedingt so einen tolle Matte kaufen. Und dann er sagt ja selbst dass es super ist sich auf die Wiese zu legen. 
Danach tanze ich noch meinen Namen und ich bin wie neu geboren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> der ganze neue Humbug mit Strom, Magnetismus etc. ist reine Geldabschneiderei von Schalatanen.



Stimmt aber man kann nicht verleugnen, dass es DENEN garantiert weiterhilft. 

Nein ehrlich, das ist alles kompletter Unfug, es gibt nur eben genug Leute die fest dran glauben und es entsprechend verbreiten - oder sogar tatsächlich eine positive Wirkung erzielen eben WEIL sie fest dran glauben. Das hat aber nichts mit den Methoden zu tun sondern schlicht und ergreifend miot dem Placeboeffekt.

Wenn dus schaffst zu glauben, dass regelmäßiges Posten bei PCGH deinen Gesundheitszustand verbessert ist die Chance gegeben dass das tatsächlich passiert, auch wenns dafür sicherlich keinen entsprechenden Zusammenhang gibt (ich fühle mich nach Jahren irgendwie nicht besser dadurch... vielleicht fehlt der Glaube dann doch^^).


----------



## Red-Hood (2. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Bordstein hochgehe, bin ich schon außer Atem.


Hui, es funktioniert auch umgekehrt. Nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, fühlte ich mich plötzlich ziemlich unwohl.
Hinfort mit dir, du Hexe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

Glaube versetzt wohl Berge aber ich kann von der Küste aus immer noch nicht zum Mittelmeer sehen. Bei der Masse des angebotenen Zeugs fühle ich mich eher an Tele Schrotting erinnert


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn dus schaffst zu glauben, dass regelmäßiges Posten bei PCGH deinen Gesundheitszustand verbessert ist die Chance gegeben dass das tatsächlich passiert, auch wenns dafür sicherlich keinen entsprechenden Zusammenhang gibt (ich fühle mich nach Jahren irgendwie nicht besser dadurch... vielleicht fehlt der Glaube dann doch^^).



Und ich dachte genau wegen dem verbessern des Gesundheitszustandes hätte ich mich hier angemeldet  du wilst es nur nicht wahrhaben


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2016)

Wer sich schnell besser fühlen möchte, sollte mal an der Steckdose lecken


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wer sich schnell besser fühlen möchte, sollte mal an der Steckdose lecken



Und gegen welche Krankheit hilft das Herr Doktor ?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und gegen welche Krankheit hilft das Herr Doktor ?



Müdigkeit , aber da reicht auch ein schnippsen gegen die entsprechende Ader


----------



## DarfVadder (3. April 2016)

Also ich habe mit Earthing bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ob es aber wirklich daran liegt oder nur ein Placeboeffekt ist kann ich nicht sicher sagen aber es hat etwas gebracht und das zählt.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Earthing bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ob es aber wirklich daran liegt oder nur ein Placeboeffekt ist kann ich nicht sicher sagen aber es hat etwas gebracht und das zählt.



Das ist ja das schöne am Placebo-Effekt. 
Im Prinzip kannst du auch Traubenzucker schlucken und dann fest an Earthing glauben, hat denselben Effekt^^


----------



## bschicht86 (6. April 2016)

Alles basiert wohl eher nur darauf, wie man selbst dazu steht. Eine positive Grundhaltung kann ja schon allerhand zum Gesundheits- und Gemütszustand beitragen. Vermutlich wirkt eine positive Einstellung und die damit verbundene Hoffnung auf das "Placebo" schon "heilend".

Dem Gegenüber können negative Gedanken sich nachteilig auf eine Genesung oder das Gemüt niederschlagen. Das wusste schon die alte Bibel.


----------



## T-Drive (6. April 2016)

Dann dürfts ja keine kranken Gärtner, Totengräber oder Strassenbauarbeiter geben, die sind garantiert geerdet, die müssen mit den Patscherlen hinlangen, an die Erde.


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2016)

ICH halte nicht sehr viel von wissenschaftlich nicht erklärbaren Methoden der Medizin.
Aber mal ne kleine Story aus meinem Bekanntenkreis.
Freundin hat allergisch auf ein Medikament reagiert, bekam geschwollene Füße + Hände + Hals und Schwindel.
Nachdem die allergische Reaktion abgebaut war, blieb eine Hand dick und der Schwindel blieb. (war keine Einbildung, konnte jeder sehen, zumindest die Dicke der Hand)
Soooo von Arzt zu Arzt getingelt, keiner konnte helfen oder wusste Rat.
Nach über einem Jahr ist sie dann zu einem Naturheilkundler gegangen, der war auch kein "Zauberer" oder "Naturspinner", der versucht lediglich mit natürlichen Mitteln dem Körper wieder auf die Sprünge zu helfen. (Der behandelte auch seit Jahren erfolgreich Patienten mit Wespenstich-allergien, und machte Schmerztherapie u.ä.)
Ende von der Geschichte, sie bekam zwei Kupferstäbe in die Hände gedrückt, welche mit Niedrigstrom an ein Gerät (Trafo?!) angeschlossen war.
Sitzung dauerte 20 Minuten.
Ergebnis:
Hand nicht mehr geschwollen und der Schwindel war weg --> dauerhaft!
Ich bin in solchen Beziehungen der größte Skeptiker, aber das stimmte sogar mich nachdenklich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...welche mit Niedrigstrom an ein Gerät (Trafo?!) angeschlossen war.....


Hast Du nicht sofort gefragt, was er für ein Netzteil dafür nimmt? Sollte wir ihm nicht ein gutes Netzteil empfehlen?


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht sofort gefragt, was er für ein Netzteil dafür nimmt? Sollte wir ihm nicht ein gutes Netzteil empfehlen?



Wär ne Idee im die ganze Sache "effektiver" machen.

--> Interessant fand ich es trotzdem......weiß auch nicht wie diese "Terapieform" heißt.
Akupunktur war in der westlichen Welt vor Jahren auch noch Hokuspokus....und heute eine anerkannte Behandlungsform bei vielen Beschwerden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

Nervenreizung ist Nervenreizung, kann viel bewirken.Solange aber Ursache und Wirkung nicht bekannt sind und solange es keine Reproduzierbarkeit gibt, wird es immer schwer mit einer Wissenschaftlichen Anerkennung


----------

